# Typical class?



## Paul B (May 25, 2006)

I was wondering how everyone's class time is sectioned out. 

How long do you spend on warm-ups? Kicks? Strikes? Throws? I think you get the idea. I know that most people have a "rank appropriate" curriculum..so what do you spend your time on?:asian:


----------



## Grey Fletch (May 25, 2006)

In the dojang I go to you are expected to stretch and warmup before class.
For the higher ranks we spend about 15-20 minutes on basic then we go into more detailed training


----------



## matt.m (May 25, 2006)

ok about 15 physical training and warm up.  drink break, followed by 15 minutes maybe 20 for punching and kicking, half and hour to 45 minutes of son mok soo and eui bok soo.  Wrist and clothes techniques, along with the modifieds and cane techniques which are for the green belts and above.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 26, 2006)

Our classes are one hour each, most nights have back to back classes and people are encouraged to stay for both but one is fine. We stretch for 10 minutes or so as a group (I go in early to get 10 minutes more stretching in) then we usually work on kicking for 20-25 minutes or so, then self defense techniques (only black belts can work/train with weapons) for 15-20, then some sort of live drill like shadowboxing with a partner and gloves on. We also play "mercy" which is similar to regular mercy but we're going for joint locks primarily. Great practice because your partner knows the moves and is resisting and also trying to get his own locks on you. Then we line back up and thank everyone for a good class (Kamsa Ham Nida)


----------



## hapki68 (May 26, 2006)

My class is 4 times a week and about an hour and a half each.  We start with 20 minutes or so of warm ups (jogging, pushups, sit ups, stretching) and then go into kicking practice for about 20 minutes.  After that, we practice our belt moves for about a half an hour.  The approximately last 20 minutes we practice rolling, jumping forward and backward, and sometimes do a little grappling.

The worst is the relay races.  We occasionally have to put a partner on our backs, run down the mat, do 10 squats and then run back.  Then, we get down on all fours, our partner holds our ankles up, we race down the mat on our hands (wheelbarrow), do 10 pushups like that, and race back.  

No fan, covered in sweat.  I'm waiting to have a heart attack.

Afterwards, I race home, shower, bulk up on donuts and pass out.


----------



## Paul B (May 26, 2006)

hapki68 said:
			
		

> No fan, covered in sweat. I'm waiting to have a heart attack.......snip... bulk up on donuts and pass out.


 
I'll bet the one has something to do with the other!:rofl:  Who am I to talk?..those apple fritters just call to me,I tells ya!

Now all you need is a Starbucks Mocha Frap and you're an official Hapkidoin for life!!!:uhyeah: 

It's always good to see how other Hapkidoin practice..Thanks a bunch,guys.

Our class (1.5 hr) usually goes like this:

10 min Warm-up/Stretching
15 minute Nauk Bup practice

At this point,depending on who is in class, we either have people do a quick review of their Gup material or learn a new technique. This time is usually about 45 min.

The rest of classtime is usually spent on "freestyle" practice..all the while trying to use *just* your level material. It's a ton of fun and it really drives the technique home.


----------



## Never to Old (May 27, 2006)

Hi all 

Interesting looking at what other dojang's do during there sessions.  We warm up for about 10 minutes then line up in two rows and go through block & strike drills, some freestyle self defence using what ever techneque you have learnt, swaping partners every couple of minutes (15-20 min).  Kicking drills 1 to 6, then pad work kicks 15 min or 15 min sparing with gloves changing partners ever 3 min, then partnering up for self defence and often Kwangjanim will get us all to practice a move he picks could be grapling move or something generallyy learnt by those of high rank just before the class finishes.  Generally go for an hour some times a little longer especially if gradings are happening.

We also have Mu Sul Ssam Do for an hour after for anyone who enjoys grappling.  The grappling is fun but I always feel like I've been hit by a truck after it.


----------



## Paul B (May 29, 2006)

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> ..snip.. then self defense techniques (only black belts can work/train with weapons) for 15-20....


 
That's interesting,Dave. Do you know the reasoning behind that? 

Weapons are worked with in our class whenever the urge strikes..but noone is responsible for learning the weapons curriculum until Chodan. It's great fun! (Chaemi Isseoyo!!)


----------



## laz001 (May 30, 2006)

Our class we begin with getting the mats out (which is quite a good warm up!) and some stretching and then some break falls and rolling.  Then we split into pairs and begin working on our grading material such as our partner forms.  Our instructor will take us aside one at a time and work with us one on on with anything we need.  We will also practise our weapons in this period aswell. We will be doing this for about an hour.

Then the second hour we will cocentrate on other things, such as self defense, or striking training, or patterns or something like that.  Then we will finish up with some sparring or our first pattern or something.  Then we'll finish up and put the mats away again!

2 hours.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 30, 2006)

I believe the reasoning is that until you are a black belt you are not really considered to have full control, Hapkidowise, of your body. Since a weapon is an extension of your body, our teacher wants to see all the empty hand self defense forms learned first before canes and sticks are added into the mix. Plus, he probably doesn't want anyone getting hurt by a green or yellow belt wielding a stick in class. As aspiring blackbelts we have more than enough techniques to worry about without having to do the weapons too. I feel fine about this policy, he'll teach me the weapons when it's time and I have shown him I'm ready.


----------



## Paul B (May 30, 2006)

Cool..thanks Dave. 

You are right on that one..there are more than enough techniques to be learned before Chodan. After that..then it *really* gets fun..or more frustrating,take your pick.:boxing: 

A big welcome to laz001!! :asian:


----------



## 5150HKD (Jun 5, 2006)

We have class two nights a week.

First we do warm up.  This consists of strtetching, push ups, sit ups, and bridging.
Next we do rolling breakfalls and falling over the horse.
Then it is sets of kicking with horsestance in between sets.
Next up we work on our technique.  This consists of joint locks, throws, chokes, and one step sparring.
Lastly we do more conditioning ussually abdominal work.

This is the typical class, but every few classes my instructor changes it up and we could end up doing anything.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 2, 2006)

That's quite a class,5150..how long do they run?


----------



## 5150HKD (Jul 3, 2006)

Around 2 hours.  Yeah it is quite a class, we go nonstop pretty much.  But I love how it pushes my limits.  Oddly enough my favorite thing about hapkido is the workout.  Am i crazy or what?


----------



## Paul B (Jul 3, 2006)

5150HKD said:
			
		

> Around 2 hours. Yeah it is quite a class, we go nonstop pretty much. But I love how it pushes my limits. Oddly enough my favorite thing about hapkido is the workout. Am i crazy or what?


 
 I think we all are..it's just a very specific _brand_ of crazy.


----------



## 5150HKD (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I think we all are..it's just a very specific _brand_ of crazy.


 
Even the other students in my class think i am nuts.  Many times at the end of class our instructor has us vote if we would rather play a game or do more conditioning exercises.  I always vote for conditioning LOL.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 4, 2006)

5150HKD said:
			
		

> Even the other students in my class think i am nuts. Many times at the end of class our instructor has us vote if we would rather play a game or do more conditioning exercises. I always vote for conditioning LOL.


 
Nice. I always prefer technique work and reps over anything else.:asian:


----------

